# Jvc DLA RS45 or Panasonic AE7000u



## fe504 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hoping to get some opinions on these projectors. I'm gonna get one of the two. I will be using my PJ to watch sports and movies on a 123" screen. Any input would help and be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im a big Panasonic fan and I love the auto aspect ratio zoom of it however realistically I think the JVC is a better projector given the DLA technology.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Both very nice projectors - JVC can go a bit brighter in calibrated / "best" mode; Panasonic reportedly handles 3D a bit better than the JVC.


----------

